# TCTP for Century ride



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Everyone, 
Has anybody ever tried one of century training programs from the TCTP book. If so how did the ride go? Do you think it help? Is there anything that you would have changed?


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I am in week 8 of the "experienced century". I did a 50-miler solo with rolling hills this weekend (roughly 2800-3k feet of ascent). 

Here's how I would describe it. You do get a lot faster. You also, though, notice that you just don't feel like you could go all day long, which is what it feels like when you're riding a lot of base miles. (My own comparison is commuting 20 mi per day RT and a long ride on weekends versus only riding four days per week, and three of those days being hard.)

I would just add a half-hour of time to the "endurance miles" on the days that you don't have intervals. The so-called "endurance blocks" after the protocol would probably do more to raise fitness than the protocol did itself. I'd almost do something that looks like that -first-, rest a week, and then hit the intervals. I think I would have improved a lot more.

YMMV.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks that's kind of what I was thinking. This would be a good training plan just add an extra :30 min on the sunday rides to build better endurance. Guess that's only if you can spare the time. 
I'm doing the new competior program myself. I'm on the fourth week now.


----------

